# Advice on moving to Spain please



## blonkson (Oct 16, 2012)

Expats:
Can you suggest where to get the best information regards moving to spain.
2 guys with small dog wishing to make a move, both early retired 55-60yrs I need to make some comparisons regards cost of living/ what taxes are payable in spain/ transport facilities/ medical provisions, do we need private insurance etc.
Although I would eventually be able to learn and converse in basic spanish my mate would find it difficult plus he could never drive due to poor eyesight. therefore we would like a location with a high % of brits with good transport links near to a lively resort.
Any suggestions please and I will google to explore the region.

Hope someone with good experience can help, thanks in advance.
blonkson:


----------



## cyclequeen (Oct 5, 2012)

Well this is spooky as I was going to ask a similar question!!! My husband & I are thinking of doing the same next year, same age range too. Our son lives in La Linea, just over the border from Gibraltar. I've just bought a book by Nick Snelling called " How to move to Spain safely", it seems really informative so you may like it. It's a bit daunting though & makes you realise how much you have to plan. Good luck


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

blonkson said:


> Expats:
> Can you suggest where to get the best information regards moving to spain.
> 2 guys with small dog wishing to make a move, both early retired 55-60yrs I need to make some comparisons regards cost of living/ what taxes are payable in spain/ transport facilities/ medical provisions, do we need private insurance etc.
> Although I would eventually be able to learn and converse in basic spanish my mate would find it difficult plus he could never drive due to poor eyesight. therefore we would like a location with a high % of brits with good transport links near to a lively resort.
> ...


:welcome:

I don't drive - I can walk or cycle to pretty much everything I need in my town - public transport to leave it is pretty much non-existent though 

not that I want to leave it very often 

it's pretty much half-way between Alicante & Valencia airports though, so that's a big plus if you do want to leave Spain for any reason

we also have a pretty good expat community

to move to Spain & become resident here, you would need to prove that you have sufficient income to support yourselves & either private medical insurance or S1 forms from the UK 

have a look at our FAQs thread above for lots of info - then feel free to ask any other questions you have


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

My key piece of advice would be to rent till you figure out all the ins and outs.

Unless you earn money out here(not a private pension), you don't qualify for the Spanish equivalent of the NHS until you reach state retirement age. So it will be a private medical insurance. 

As far as tax is concerned once resident here you _broadly_ pay tax on any worldwide income , here in Spain. fairly easy process- well documented. Expect to pay more and more each year as Spain descends into the same downward austerity spiral that has its grip on Greece's throat (And Portugal).

Have you narrowed down where in Spain you want to settle? South , North , coast, inland 

The cost of living question and debate crops up regularly on forums. My take is it is a bit cheaper here especially if you drink and smoke a lot! Don't underestimate how cold the winters are here. Spanish houses are not really designed for the cold. I take my hat off to the peasants of yesteryear- they were/are a hardy breed. Again renting for a while will show up issues/areas like that. Maybe rent your property out in the UK until you are ready to leap.

Good luck!


----------



## blonkson (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks for the reply
Unsure where to live but we do want the warmer climate areas during winter, realised after posting my question that we could rent out our property then rent in spain until we are sure of the area etc. ciudad quesada looks appealing?


----------



## blonkson (Oct 16, 2012)

Many thanks

Our income/savings should be ok has we are both tight gets (we are from yorkshire after all) neither of us smoke and I only drink very moderately I will follow up your suggestion cheers.


----------



## blonkson (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi cyclequeen
Good luck to you too, its a bit of a dilemna especially with the problems in the eurozone I will check out the book but hope to get some good advice from those who have already got the T shirt so to speak. Now i`ve found this forum hopefully it will help me decide the best option.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

blonkson said:


> Hi cyclequeen
> Good luck to you too, its a bit of a dilemna especially with the problems in the eurozone I will check out the book but hope to get some good advice from those who have already got the T shirt so to speak. Now i`ve found this forum hopefully it will help me decide the best option.


I haven't read the book - I don't know if it's a 'story of my move' type book or a 'do it this way'

if the latter, the info in it was probably already out of date by the time it went to print

the laws & rules here change pretty rapidly - especially at the moment - we are pretty good at keeping up with those changes as they happen here on the forum


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

If you are not looking for employment and can afford to live in retirement and can show you have private health insurance which covers you in any unfortunate event in Spain then what is keeping you. Come asap.

This is the time to come (off season) and you will soon know where you dont want to and want to live. It is easier than you think.

Expect to pay €500 per month rent + utilities near the coast. You might get cheaper inland. It all depends on what and where you wish to be.

If you are looking for a job to augment your savings/pension, you are coming to the wrong place.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

blonkson said:


> Thanks for the reply
> Unsure where to live but we do want the warmer climate areas during winter, realised after posting my question that we could rent out our property then rent in spain until we are sure of the area etc. ciudad quesada looks appealing?


If climate is your main concern, perhaps you should consider one of the Canary Islands. 

We do not really know winters here, the coastal areas in the southern part of the islands rarely go below 18ºc. Slightly warmer than Cleckhuddersfax


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

blonkson said:


> Thanks for the reply
> Unsure where to live but we do want the warmer climate areas during winter, realised after posting my question that we could rent out our property then rent in spain until we are sure of the area etc. ciudad quesada looks appealing?


Hi - I live near Quesada but confess I've only actually been there just once. It has a nice village feel to it but I suspect that public transport will be very limited (as it is here in VillaMartin)

I strongly advise you to rent in Spain to begin with - it's much cheaper than the UK (we're paying 325 euros per month for a lovely 2 bed flat) and it will allow you to get to know the area. If you want English-speaking with better public transport look at places close to the N332 road - eg Playa Flamenca, La Zenia, Cabo Roig. Here in VillaMartin there's no buses at weekends and only one per hour otherwise - and none during siesta!

Hope I've helped!

Cheers

Steve


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

For public transport, you really can't get much better than here where we live.

We are on the coast between Alicante and Benidorm and have the Tram which runs along the coast between those two places with stops in between.

There is the entertainment of Benidorm if you want it or there are quieter areas when that suits your mood.


----------

